# Castle Hill Show Competition 2012



## Stuster (7/7/12)

I am nearly ready to get the information out for the Castle Hill and Hills District Show homebrewing competition for 2012 out there. I am still waiting to finalise a few things but thought I'd better get some info out so people know what is going on. We will be holding the competition this year on 1st and 2nd September. The categories will include all the BJCP ones, probably in 8 categories as we did last year. I can tell you that the champion beer will get the chance to be brewed commercially. :super: 

At present, Dave's Homebrew have stepped up to the plate once more, as have White Labs, Hopco, Paddy's, Potters and the Australian Brewery.

So, if anybody can judge, let me know.

And all you brewers you can get brewing on any style and if they are not ready for the state comp, or you want more feedback or glory, or you are just a competition junky (not looking at anyone in particular, Barry  ) then you have until mid August to get your beers ready. (Entries open interstate as well.)

More info very soon.


----------



## crozdog (7/7/12)

Great work Stu. :beer: You put in a lot of work to get this organised.

Reckon I'll be able to make it down for judging on the Saturday.

Beers

Croz


----------



## pimpsqueak (7/7/12)

Great to hear you're going to make the magic happen again Stu.
I'd be happy to steward again if you like.


----------



## Stuster (18/7/12)

So, we now have everything organised and ready to roll. There are some great prizes on offer I think and I'm hoping really looking forward to see how the Best of Show beer goes on tap at Paddy's. 

As well as that from Paddy's, there are also prizes from The Australian Hotel, The Schwarz Brewery Hotel, Dave's Homebrew Shop, Murrays, Hunter Brew Co, White Labs and Hopco.

Entries cover all the beer styles (I hope  ) and we are also including meads and ciders. All the info is in the flyer anyway but do post here, PM or email if there is anything else you want to know.

Judges and stewards of course are a vital part of the process. Please let me know if you are available to judge on either or both days. Stewarding is a great way to get involved, drink  carefully taste some beer and see how it all works. A good way to see if you are interested in judging or just to see what the judges are looking for in a beer. Lunch will be provided for judges and Heather does lay on a good spread.

Flyer
View attachment Castle_Hill_Comp_Flyer_2012.pdf


Good luck to all. :beer:


----------



## Jay Cee (18/7/12)

Onya Sam, for brewing the best in show. Is he a member here?


----------



## Stuster (18/7/12)

Good question. Not sure about that but he's certainly a good guy.


----------



## samhaldane (18/7/12)

What a fantastic prize!

Nice work Stu!

I'm available to steward and / or judge.


----------



## mikk (18/7/12)

Wow, i'm impressed with your organisational skills & how well the comp is being run already!
Nice work Stu.

Great prizes too.


----------



## Matt Browne (18/7/12)

Hey all,

Is this competition open to all styles of brewing?
ie kits and extract as well as all grain?

Cheers Matt


----------



## Stuster (19/7/12)

Matt Browne said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Is this competition open to all styles of brewing?
> ie kits and extract as well as all grain?
> ...



Definitely, Matt. Kits or extract brewers can enter. No reason why they couldn't, I think.

If you are making it from a kit, it might be an idea to have a look at the AABC or the BJCP guides to see if what you have made is the same as what the style writers were thinking of. Kit labels are more about marketing than judging styles. But that applies to all brewers, in fact, as you do have to have a taste and see if the beer you have is the same as the one you thought you were making. The best beer in the world would not do that well if it was in the wrong category.

So, short answer, go for it.


----------



## Matt Browne (19/7/12)

Thanks heaps Stuster!!
:beer:


----------



## Stuster (19/7/12)

Bump for the lunch-at-the-desk crowd.

(He types while eating his lunch.  )


----------



## Stuster (24/7/12)

Bad news, for the comp but more generally for craft beer in Sydney and especially for Sam Clayman. Paddy's Brewery have shut up the brewing operation there as of yesterday. Sam the brewer there emailed me today to let me know that he was made redundant tomorrow and that the brewery is just going to sit idle. I am not sure but it may be that they are just going to concentrate on poker machines. :angry: 

So the main prize is no longer. There will still be a great prize for the Champion Brewer though. But mainly I am just sorry for Sam who has been turning out some good beers, as well as holding the craft beer day out there. Good luck, Sam. :beer:


----------



## felon (24/7/12)

That's not good. :angry:


----------



## DU99 (24/7/12)

thats a shame..typical sydney and the pokie scene


----------



## Jay Cee (24/7/12)

Boo to the hotel owner, who I understand never showed much interest in the output of the expensive toys

All the best to Sam. Hope to see him around the traps soon.


----------



## stm (25/7/12)

Hi Stuster - quick question - with the bottle labels, how do you identify that a bottle is my entry? The bottle labels only specify category and style. Thanks.


----------



## redbeard (26/7/12)

STM,

its important you have the entry form attached to one of your bottles. The pre-judging staff will assign your entry form a number and then write that number on your bottles, confirming your bottles matches the entry form. The number makes you anonymous to all but the head judge (stu) on the day.

Sad news for Sam & presumably Paddy's annual brewers fest. Paddy's was always about the TAB ie $$$

cheers


----------



## stm (26/7/12)

Cool, thanks for that explanation.


----------



## mrc1985 (7/8/12)

Hey I was just wondering how strict the rules on bottle capacity are? The flyer says 2 x 375 mL bottles, however most of my bottles are 330 mL or 345 mL. Will that a problem?


----------



## Stuster (8/8/12)

That should be fine, mrc. 

It's better to have a little more to ensure no trub gets poured out, but it should be fine. Our stewards are trained professionals.


----------



## Stuster (15/8/12)

Got some of the prizes delivered to me today and it looks like I'll have a few for the judges/stewards as well, so if anybody is not interested by drinking beer, talking beer with colleagues, a nice lunch and as many free empty bottles as you can carry away, you could volunteer just for the chance to win something.  

Do let me know if you are interested in coming along to judge or steward. The more the merrier.

Not long left now for entries to get to us.


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/12)

Will there be beer for sale or tasting open to the general public at this event? It's kinda down the road for me and I wouldn't mind sticking my head in for a look.


----------



## hopaholic63 (17/8/12)

Stuster said:


> That should be fine, mrc.
> 
> It's better to have a little more to ensure no trub gets poured out, but it should be fine. Our stewards are trained professionals.


----------



## hopaholic63 (17/8/12)

I have only got long necks, is that going to be OK to use as entries





Stuster said:


> That should be fine, mrc.
> 
> It's better to have a little more to ensure no trub gets poured out, but it should be fine. Our stewards are trained professionals.


----------



## barls (18/8/12)

Dave70 said:


> Will there be beer for sale or tasting open to the general public at this event? It's kinda down the road for me and I wouldn't mind sticking my head in for a look.


Umm no. 
Feel free to drop by but there usually isn't beer for sale. Come along and steward and drink with the rest of us


----------



## Stuster (18/8/12)

hopaholic63 said:


> I have only got long necks, is that going to be OK to use as entries



Definitely, what we prefer really.


----------



## mrc1985 (20/8/12)

I have long necks as well, but they are re-used Coopers bottles so they have "Coopers" embossed on the glass. Is that a problem?

I'd heard before that bottles with brewery markings on them weren't a good idea for competitions.

Thanks for your help with my questions.


----------



## Jay Cee (20/8/12)

Fellers, relax ! If your beer is in a bottle, any bottle, and its enough to go around, then everything's going to be just fine. 

Points are not lost for bottle embossing.


----------



## Stuster (20/8/12)

What jay cee said.

Judges don't see the bottles, they are poured into a jug in a separate room. Coopers bottles are appreciated by the judges later though as they take them at the end of the comp for their own breweries.


----------



## mrc1985 (20/8/12)

Oh ok cool haha.

Thanks for the response guys, as you have probably guessed this is the first competition I've entered


----------



## Stuster (23/8/12)

Only a couple more days for entries to be in. I'll be at the showground on Saturday 10-2 if you want to drop them in directly. Or Dave, Pat and the ESB guys will be taking entries until then as well.


----------



## Matt Browne (24/8/12)

I've just dropped off two brews at Dave's.
I'm very keen to get some feedback. Can anyone tell me how many entries this competition usually receives?
It's the first time I've ever entered a comp!!


----------



## Hoppy Mad (24/8/12)

Matt Browne said:


> I've just dropped off two brews at Dave's.
> I'm very keen to get some feedback. Can anyone tell me how many entries this competition usually receives?
> It's the first time I've ever entered a comp!!



According to last years thread there was over 210 entries


----------



## Jay Cee (24/8/12)

Hoppy Mad said:


> According to last years thread there was over 210 entries



And half of them were Hoppy Mad's entries. :lol:


----------



## Stuster (25/8/12)

Yes, over 210 last year. Looks like there may be a few less this year, but we will see when they are all accounted for very soon.

Still hoping for a few more judges, particularly for Saturday, as well as more stewards. PM me if you are interested in pouring and drinking beers next weekend. :lol:


----------



## Gulpa (30/8/12)

Stuster said:


> Yes, over 210 last year. Looks like there may be a few less this year, but we will see when they are all accounted for very soon.
> 
> Still hoping for a few more judges, particularly for Saturday, as well as more stewards. PM me if you are interested in pouring and drinking beers next weekend. :lol:



Hi Stu, 

What time is the start on SAturday?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## mrs eyres (31/8/12)

Gulpa said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> What time is the start on SAturday?
> 
> ...



Had a message from Stu earlier in the week and he said 9am for a 9.30am start.

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Stuster (31/8/12)

Exactly as Mrs Eyres said. Sorry not to send this out last night but internet failure. :angry: 

Looking forward to the weekend. See all you judges and stewards there. :super:


----------



## petesbrew (31/8/12)

Stuster said:


> Exactly as Mrs Eyres said. Sorry not to send this out last night but internet failure. :angry:
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend. See all you judges and stewards there. :super:


Good luck guys.


----------



## Jay Cee (1/9/12)

Best of luck to all the entrants, and good on Stu & the volunteers for running what is always a well-organised comp. 

I forgot to get my entries in for this one


----------



## barls (2/9/12)

well judgings all done and dusted. 
good work to stu to get 190 entries all judged in just under a day and a half.
look forward to the results.


----------



## Stuster (2/9/12)

Here you go. 

Congratulations to all the winners and placers as well as to BOS brewer, Luke Perry Gore, and Champion Brewer, Michael Wallace (just pipping Barry Cranston there).

Fantastic job by the judges and stewards. Done by lunchtime today. :super: 

View attachment Castle_Hill_Comp_Results_2012.pdf


----------



## petesbrew (2/9/12)

1st place and a HC! WOOOOO!!!!!  
Cheers guys! I like the breakdown of the judges scores.
Great work getting it all done so quickly.


----------



## black_labb (2/9/12)

Beer of show!!! I knew I did a good job with the black IPA but I didn't expect to get beer of show!!!


Thanks for organising everything stu and thanks to all the judges. Wish I hadn't been so busy this weekend, would have come down.


----------



## Brewman_ (2/9/12)

First of all well done to the winners placegetters.

Well done to the hard work the organisers put in, Judges, Stewards, Sponsors, Volunteers, Families putting up with people being away.


Now, just a silly question....

Why didn't this and the NSW State Comp combine?

Fear_n_loath


----------



## MHB (3/9/12)

Because this completion is at a fixed location and time (i.e. The Castle Hill Show) if this and the state comp were combined no one else in any other region would get the chance to run the state comp.
There are real benefits to having as many different regions, organisers and judges involved as possible; for one, it helps to develop a pool of people with experience in organising and running competitions.
I think one of the lessons learned by the local organisers (HUB) this year was not to hold two competitions so close together, it is difficult for experienced judges to get to both events, the state comp this year could really have used some more judges. A lot of locals stepped up to stewarded or sat as second judge to more experienced judges so next time there will be a more people with some experience, hopefully some of those will be inspired to go and do the BJCP training.
Mark

Comments made as an outside observer not one of the organisers.
M


----------



## Matt Browne (3/9/12)

Thanks to Stu and everyone involved. My English Best Bitter got a second place which was very unexpected.
This was brewed kit and kilo and honestly I just entered to get some feedback!! To get the place however has given me great confidence in that I'm doing something right!!

Cheers Matt


----------



## barls (3/9/12)

i thought one of the lessons the hub boys learnt was to announce it more than a month before and then expect people to drop everything and come and support it when they already have their lives planned.
also i might point out that full results have yet to be released for the state comp where as this one already has been.
maybe its time for the state comp to come back to the state major city rather than a regional area????

any way congrats black labb and petesbrew well done on the entries


----------



## mikk (3/9/12)

A big thankyou to Stu & the organisers, the Judges & stewards. Nice work in getting the results up so fast too! 

A big congratulations to all the winners & placers, & many thanks to the sponsors as well. Great prizes are just
the icing on the cake for a well run comp like this, as far as i'm concerned.

Happy to donate a few cubes worth of quality wort your way to do with as you see fit, either for yourself or the judges/stewards,
or to include as 'bonus/consolation' prizes or something. Maybe some of the winning Mild Ale plus something else.
I wasn't able to help with any of this years comps, so happy if a few cubes can say thanks for a top effort in running them. 

Michael.


----------



## crozdog (4/9/12)

MHB said:


> Because this completion is at a fixed location and time (i.e. The Castle Hill Show) if this and the state comp were combined no one else in any other region would get the chance to run the state comp.
> M




Hi Mark, minor correction: the Show is actually held in March, however the beer comp portion is run in september to keep out of the way of the judging of other sections as well as fall into the brew comp season.

I know Stu offered to host the states in conjunction with the Castlehill comp this year, but didn't get an answer for some time.

I agree with Barls's comment about short notice being given for the states this year.

The time and effort to organise and run a comp is huge. Bigups to Stu for his excellent organisation again. :beerbang:


----------



## sirotilc (4/9/12)

Hopefully some of you will be happy to share your recipes - I tasted some fantastic beers on Saturday and I will shamelessly copy you if you let me  

Thanks to Stu for organising.


----------



## black_labb (4/9/12)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry950871

Here is the black IPA that I'm stoked to have picked up beer of show with.



Thanks again to all involved with organising, judgeing and stewarding. Great job


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/12)

A couple of judges hard at work


----------



## Stuster (6/9/12)

Fame at last!! :kooi: :lol:


----------



## barls (6/9/12)

i dont know the bloke on the left looks dodgy.


----------



## Hoppy Mad (6/9/12)

barls said:


> i dont know the bloke on the left looks dodgy.



It's not a good picture Barls. We can still see your face.


----------



## barls (6/9/12)

yeah well we cant help that. thats part of the reason i have a beard.

any way good work to stu, got my sheets already, which is more than i can say for the states.


lets all push for a return of the states to the capital city of the state not a regional area.


----------



## Jay Cee (6/9/12)

barls said:


> lets all push for a return of the states to the capital city of the state not a regional area.



I think Mark has a good point above about having comps in regional areas, to increase the pool of judging & steward experience, and more exposure might get others interested in sitting the BJCP exam. There would be no issue if there was an official State Leader who presides over the operations, regardless of venue/club doing the hosting. That way efficiency is maintained, aspects such as sponsor prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, BOS, and Champion placeholders are negotiated (yes, prizes, as _almost_ every comp organises), plenty of notice is given to rally the troops who may need to travel, subsidised lodgings are offered for intercity volunterrs, and results are collated in an efficient manner. 

Standardised reform is the key to a successful future. :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (6/9/12)

Apologies for the size of the attachment. I'll try and upload a better one later.


----------



## bkmad (6/9/12)

Jay Cee said:


> I think Mark has a good point above about having comps in regional areas, to increase the pool of judging & steward experience, and more exposure might get others interested in sitting the BJCP exam. There would be no issue if there was an official State Leader who presides over the operations, regardless of venue/club doing the hosting. That way efficiency is maintained, aspects such as sponsor prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, BOS, and Champion placeholders are negotiated (yes, prizes, as _almost_ every comp organises), plenty of notice is given to rally the troops who may need to travel, subsidised lodgings are offered for intercity volunterrs, and results are collated in an efficient manner.
> 
> Standardised reform is the key to a successful future. :icon_cheers:



Sounds like you're volunteering :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/9/12)

barls said:


> maybe its time for the state comp to come back to the state major city rather than a regional area????









:icon_offtopic: Typical city slickers - always picking on us poor country folk .... you leave the country for the big smoke, inhale all those fumes and think you should run the world!


:unsure:


----------



## luckyeatwell (7/9/12)

Hi all,

Thanks for anyone's and everyones efforts on putting on the comp.

I noted that Barl's indicated that he had is result sheets already.

Are results going to be available at my local HB shop (where I dropped off my entries), or are they going to be emailed out ?

Thanks for any answer.... and in forward payment for said answer, here's my recipe for my Triple that was HC (two years in the cupboard helped smooth out some of those early flavours and probably dropped the bitterness 10 IBU to make a much more drinkable beer !)


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=694415


Cheers,

Lucky 

(Will)


----------



## Stuster (8/9/12)

Hi Lucky

those who were there on the Sunday judging or stewarding got their sheets back then (saved me work later on). All judging sheets were also sorted and the show people are going to send them out. I am not sure if they have done that already but if not it should be early next week.

I am still working on the prizes but will get to that this weekend I hope.


----------



## Brewman_ (8/9/12)

Looks like a job well done fellas.

Is this comp open for brewers outside of Sydney?


I am fairly new to brew comps, and looking over the results I had a question about how the rankings work?

Say take Strong Ales and lagers.
1st place entry 126 - 82.5Pts
2nd place entry 146 - 87.5Pts
3rd place entry 108 - 86.0 Pts

I think I am missing something, not sure how the ranking works?

Must have been some absolutely cracken beers too at those scores, well done to the brewers in any place.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## barls (8/9/12)

in each category the top four beers, went in to a mini best of show as they were judged across minimum of two tables with two judges at each.
hence why the scores in the top 4 doesnt reflect the best score as you have pointed out.
its open to anyone who wants to enter. if you want to get your beers there for next year they will be judged. its always the same time of year roughly. although you might want to check with stuster as to the planned dates for next year.


----------



## Armstrong (8/9/12)

black_labb said:


> Beer of show!!! I knew I did a good job with the black IPA but I didn't expect to get beer of show!!!



Well done Cindy,

I hear we have to widen the door now to get your head through


----------



## black_labb (10/9/12)

Thanks mr 1.6km, I may even find a bottle for you somewhere


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/12)

Just got my prize in the mail! Thanks guys!


----------



## Barry (14/9/12)

Received my penknife, pen torch and T- Shirt, whimsical but all appreciated.


----------



## Stuster (14/9/12)

Barry said:


> Received my penknife, pen torch and T- Shirt, whimsical but all appreciated.



More is on the way for you, Barry. Just keep an ear out for the postie.


----------



## Barry (19/9/12)

Received a great box of prizes from Keith and the Hunter Beer Co. Three tremendous bottles of beers (will be hard to wait a year or two to drink the Wee Heavy), a beautiful litre glass, cap, bar mat etc. All greatly appreciated.
A big thanks to Keith and all the other sponsors, as well as Stu, Heather and all concerned with organising the comp. :beer:


----------



## Stuster (19/9/12)

Nice one. Lucky you. Photo?

For those waiting for their sheets I apologise if you are still waiting by your letter box. It seems that the show person helping us with this has not been clear about the importance of sending these out ASAP. I was told they had been sent out today though so I hope you get them either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Barry (20/9/12)

Photo? I will send you one. Do you want autographed?


----------



## Stuster (20/9/12)

Yep. Collector's item I think. :lol: 

I was more thinking of you with the loot.


----------



## Barry (20/9/12)




----------



## petesbrew (3/10/12)

Just got my results in the post today. Great judging comments again guys. 
Cheers.


----------



## mikk (3/10/12)

Well, i just got back from a big day of brewing out at the Australian Brewery at Rouse Hill, which was my prize for being overall champion in the recent Castle Hill Show.

What a great day! A big thanks to Neal, Kevin & Dan for putting up with me getting in the way all day, i hope i didn't slow your production down too much... 

The Australian Brewery hotel complex is, for lack of a better word, ******* enormous. The pizza lunch was delicious, & i'd be more than happy if the place wasn't so far from home so i could call in more regularly. 
I tried a tasting paddle of beers with lunch. You know how it is when you try a new brand of beer, when you're hoping for awesomeness but usually end up with mediocrity? Well, every single one of the beers was spot-on. Those of you that are big fans of super-hoppy mega-strong beers will never be satisfied regardless of how technically brilliant these beers are, but I'm known for being a bit snobby & hard to please (beer-wise) & I thought they were all truly excellent beers. 

A big thanks to Neal & the Australian Brewery for your time today, & also for supporting home brewers & our beer competitions in general.

Finally, Neal was kind enough to part with some hops that he didn't have any future brewing plans for. It's 2011 Summer Saaz, 6.3% AA.

I'd like to offer this to any other AHB members that entered/judged/stewarded/organised the Castle hill show, with the proviso that one of you has a vacuum sealer we can use to package the hops in, say, 250g & 500g lots. 3.5 kg to spare, first in best-dressed. Please only take it if you're gonna use it, & only take what you need so there's more for anyone else that wants it. Pickup from Marrickville, or can take to the next BrewShare night at the Local Taphouse.

Thanks again to the AB, & for Stu & the other organisers/judges/stewards at the Castle Hill Show brewing comp. Good work!


----------



## Stuster (3/10/12)

I do have a vacuum sealer. 

Happy to do that but also probably don't need the hops at the moment. Glad you had a good day out there, mikk. They are good guys for sure. Let me know if you don't find a sealer though as I might be able to drop that by for you to use.

Finally got those results. That sets my mind at rest, Pete. Been waiting on the show people to send those out and glad they are finally done.


----------



## mikk (4/10/12)

Stuster said:


> I do have a vacuum sealer.
> 
> Happy to do that but also probably don't need the hops at the moment. Glad you had a good day out there, mikk. They are good guys for sure. Let me know if you don't find a sealer though as I might be able to drop that by for you to use.
> 
> Finally got those results. That sets my mind at rest, Pete. Been waiting on the show people to send those out and glad they are finally done.



That sounds good, i'll keep your vacuum sealer in mind. After all the work you've already done with the comp though, I'll see if anyone else can provide one that wants to bring it round to help with the packaging. I'll drop half a kilo round your way regardless once everything's sorted. Might be nice to make a summer beer with the Summer Saaz!


----------



## mikk (4/10/12)

New thread started for the free hops. Thought a more descriptive title (with the word FREE) in it would get more attention....

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=67963


----------



## petesbrew (5/10/12)

Stuster said:


> I do have a vacuum sealer.
> 
> Happy to do that but also probably don't need the hops at the moment. Glad you had a good day out there, mikk. They are good guys for sure. Let me know if you don't find a sealer though as I might be able to drop that by for you to use.
> 
> Finally got those results. That sets my mind at rest, Pete. Been waiting on the show people to send those out and glad they are finally done.


Yeah I remember your post saying it was in the show people's hands, so I was making an effort to be patient.

The comments regarding my dry stout echoed my thoughts exactly, No hops bitterness but an easy drinking stout. That's what you get for bittering with Boadiccea.


----------



## crozdog (5/10/12)

petesbrew said:


> That's what you get for bittering with Boadiccea.



Hi Pete,
I thought using boadicea caused revolt or legends to be created........ 

maybe neither in this case B) HAHA

(refer to http://fanzone50.com/Tales/Boadicea1.html)

Beers


----------



## Greg Lawrence (5/10/12)

Hey Pete, at least you didnt try to late hop with Boadiccea like I did.
Ive got one in the keg which I am considering chucking (1st time). Just hoping that it will get better with age, but probably not. Might pour myself one now actually.


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/13)

The Castle Hill Show was on the 8-10th March.
Can you believe I found this out on the 11th after googling it? There was bugger-all advertising that it was coming up.
I was planning on going to see my ribbon on display.


----------



## jaypes (22/3/13)

I think it is in september - at least it was last year

http://www.castlehillshow.com.au/castle-hill-show/home-brew.aspx


----------



## barls (22/3/13)

the comp was sept but the actual show was the weekend just gone.
looks like it will be the end of aug this year. im sure stu will put up details in a little bit.


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/13)

jaypes said:


> I think it is in september - at least it was last year
> 
> http://www.castlehillshow.com.au/castle-hill-show/home-brew.aspx


+1 for what Barls said.
Comp is run around october, then the ribbons & awards are held on by the castle hill show staff (separate to the homebrew comp guys), so they can put them on display at the show the following march.

Annoyed at the castle hill show guys, not anyone here.


----------



## petesbrew (18/7/13)

Did anyone end up receiving any ribbons from this comp?
I emailed the castle hill show admin, and they said they were sent out soon after the show was held (in march).

I never received mine, although I did receive my judging notes and sponsor's prize soon after the comp. so this is a Castle Hill show issue - nothing to do with Stuster & Co's organising.


----------



## mikk (18/7/13)

Nope, I didn't get one. I wasn't sure there were any, though heard rumours that ribbons of some kind were meant to exist for the following years show. A friend of mine who placed didn't get his either.

Who did you email? Perhaps if a few of us start asking, we might get a result...


----------



## petesbrew (18/7/13)

mikk said:


> Nope, I didn't get one. I wasn't sure there were any, though heard rumours that ribbons of some kind were meant to exist for the following years show. A friend of mine who placed didn't get his either.
> 
> Who did you email? Perhaps if a few of us start asking, we might get a result...


http://www.castlehillshow.com.au/contact.aspx

Here you go, Mikk.
Definitely send them a query.
The lady who replied said she's going to chase it up for me, especially when I mentioned my brauhaus (nee garage) wall is lacking adornments, and I have nothing to brag about.


----------



## mikk (19/7/13)

Query sent. Will keep you posted.


----------



## petesbrew (28/7/13)

I did get a reply from that lady, the ribbons were supposedly sent out soon after the show. That was months ago.
If anyone else received a ribbon or not, it would be good to know.

I just want my first place ribbon, dammit!


----------



## mikk (29/7/13)

I got a reply from her too, asking for an address & phone number so things could be 'sorted out'. That was early last week.

So, 3 of us that should have received ribbons definately didn't. I'd have to say it's likely that no-one received any ribbons, sadly enough.

I know it's only a small issue in the overall scheme of things, but it would be nice to know what happened to them...


----------



## petesbrew (4/8/13)

Good stuff Mikk,
Hopefully something will happen.


----------



## Stuster (6/8/13)

petesbrew said:


> Good stuff Mikk,
> Hopefully something will happen.


I am trying to get this straight. Can anyone who has not received their ribbons from last year's competition PM me as soon as possible.


----------



## vorno (6/8/13)

Stuster said:


> I am trying to get this straight. Can anyone who has not received their ribbons from last year's competition PM me as soon as possible.


I never received mine either. Grateful if u could chase it up for us. Cheers
Vaughan


----------



## barls (6/8/13)

vorno said:


> I never received mine either. Grateful if u could chase it up for us. Cheers
> Vaughan


rather than posting here where it could get missed I'd suggest ping him as he's currently organising this years one.


----------

